

SSL on App Engine workaround - cr4zy
http://blog.cloudflare.com/ssl-on-custom-domains-for-appengine-and-other

======
cr4zy
There's also this solution in development by Google.
[http://groups.google.com/group/google-
appengine/browse_threa...](http://groups.google.com/group/google-
appengine/browse_thread/thread/d7fb200cbe9d2010?hl=en&pli=1)

